# NEW HOLLAND 8160 / M100 U37



## dlt250 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello, I have an New Holland M100. It’s giving an E24 error code. So I need to calibrate the transmission. However in calibration mode i’m getting the error code U37, meaning something is wrong with the ERPM. How can I fix this? There is no New Holland dealer in my country.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello dlt250, welcome to the tractor forum.

Error code E24 means C3 and C4 clutch packs not calibrated. To calibrate first you have to take transmission oil up to working temperature (about 80 C / 176 F). ... Set engine speed to 1200, release clutch tractor shouldn't move.

Error code U37 means calibration low error.


----------



## Karikala Parthiban (Jul 5, 2021)

how to clear the U87 error code shows in the tractor, Tractor model is New Holland T6050. pls support


----------

